# People who didn't get a Kindle when it first came out: Your reasons for waiting?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

There are many reasons why a person may not have jumped on getting a Kindle right away despite it clearly being such an awesome, life-changing device. Perhaps the price was too high? Maybe you thought it looked "ugly"? Perhaps you were waiting for a newer model or color? I could go on and on.

What were your reasons for waiting?

For me, I was living outside the U.S. when it first came out. I still had a U.S. card and Amazon account, but with no Whispernet access and no easy way to actually get the device shipped to me, I figured it would be better to wait.

I eventually moved back to the U.S., but at that point, I decided I'd just get a K2 instead because the K1 had already been out for a while and I figured the K2 would be just around the corner... (Hah!)

Well, I didn't make it to the launch of the K2. The Oprah sale happened, and I jumped. The K1 has been one of the best purchases I've ever made, and I don't regret it for a second.

I have no plans to get the K2, but I am eagerly awaiting news of K3 or beyond.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I had been following (and even working with) ebooks for quite awhile. I was really interested in the Kindle, but wanted to wait some to see if it really took off in a way i thought it would have longevity (and if the content would be there for it). I also wanted to hear more from people on the eInk screen.

Then, when i was about ready to buy - i ran across the iLiad and really went back and forth on it or the Kindle.. I finally decided the Kindle was the better one (content alone makes it better, but it has a few other advantages). I then waited a little to see if a new version was coming out.. got tired of waiting, decided i wanted it now, and ordered it.

I am actually glad I opted for version 1 since from all i have seen and heard, i prefer it to version 2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

When we first heard about the Kindle, there were maybe 60,000 books available, almost all either books we already owned or books we didn't care about.

It cost a LOT of money, and we aren't rich housewives with more husband-money than good sense.

You never buy a new model of car the first year it is introduced (or virtually any other technology) as nobody knows yet what the bugs are.

We're both klutzes.

We own a zillion real books for re-reading.

So we waited.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

(1) The cost and (2) a skepticism about buying the original version of anything.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You never buy a new model of car the first year it is introduced (or virtually any other technology) as nobody knows yet what the bugs are.


That was one of my reasons, too, along with the original $399 price.

My second reason for waiting was the white plastic case (ugh!). I figured they'd pick a better color (or offer a choice) with the next version. (Wrong!)

I talked about the Kindle all the time, and my husband kept offering to order one for me at every gift-giving occasion, but I wanted to wait for V.2. I finally let him order in early February, before the introduction of K2, figuring we could cancel the order if they weren't announcing a 2nd generation device at the Feb. 9 press conference. I was disappointed that they stuck with white plastic, but decided not to wait any longer.

And, despite my dislike of the white plastic case, I am LOVING the K2! I'm so glad I took the plunge.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I waited a while to get the original, just to see if it had any problems


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I first read about Kindle in 12/07.  I never heard of it and no one I knew heard of it.  By Feb.08  I was hooked but 399.00 was a lot of money too spent just to read a book that I still had to pay for, and of course Kindle2 was coming soon.  I didn't want to buy it only to have it outdated in a short time.  So I waited and kept asking my four kids what I should do.  Do I buy it now and in 6 month have Kindle 2 come out or wait for Kindle 2.    So on May 4 at a  Sunday dinner my oldest son said the with any technology thing  there would always be a new model coming out.  My husband said buy the damn thing and you know if a new one comes out you'll buy it too so past the potatoes  (which I did on the on my way to my computer) and I got my Kindle on may 7 '08.  When Kindle2 came out I got that too.


Hey BJ   define "husband money"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had heard about the Kindle but didn't really pay much attention to it. I certainly didn't think about buying one. Then my daughter started talking about it and said she thought it would help her to read more. Since I am always one to encourage reading, I did my research and ordered our first Kindle on April 6, 2008. I had to wait almost a month for it to arrive. Hannah and I were going to share....well, that plan lasted about 10 days and I ordered Kindle #2 in early May. This one arrived in two days. The rest is history.

L


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Money was the main factor.  I also had just become aquainted with ebooks, and started reading them on my PDA.  I also wanted to see the reviews on it and if people liked it.  I hadn't been following it much either, I didn't even know K2 came out when it did.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I wanted one the first time I heard about it and saw the demo on the amazon website.  That was December 2007.  I did not get one because I would not spend that amount of money on myself.  I did not tell anyone (family included) because I didn't think about it due to the price (mainly)

A year later a friend of mine saw the Oprah thing and immediately thought of me when she saw it.  She was talking to me about it at a party.  I explained I was aware of the kindle for almost a year and lusted heavily for one.  My husband overheard the conversation and purchased me one for a Christmas surprise.  He ordered it on Dec. 6th so I didn't get it until Feb. 24th.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

1) The price tag
2) I have 2 babies and not much time to read
3) I am klutzy 
4) I was worried it would get broken

But... I bought one for my mother and after I saw how much she loved it, I had to get one for myself. I was still on the fence until I found out that we could share an account and books and that did it for me. I ordered mine the day the Kindle 2 was announced and I love it.


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

I ordered, and canceled my order, repeatedly when K1 came out.  The price tag was pretty well 100% of the reason why.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't think Amazon did a great job of getting the word out about the kindle or I must have been hiding under a rock...The first time I heard of the kindle was flipping channels and saw it on oprah.  I ordered it that day and had it in my hands less than 1 week later.  If I had known how much I would really love it I would have paid for next day shipping.


----------



## peritusONE (Mar 10, 2009)

CS said:


> There are many reasons why a person may not have jumped on getting a Kindle right away *despite it clearly being such an awesome, life-changing device*.


Hmmm, not sure I'd call it a "life changing" device, but I passed over the first Kindle due to price. I only recently bit on the Kindle 2 because the modern design appealed to me much more, and I was able to afford it unlike before.

I've had my Kindle 2 for about 4 days now, and I'm loving it so far. I'll never miss having to hold a book open again.


----------



## Christinac130 (Mar 4, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> I did not get one because I would not spend that amount of money on myself. I did not tell anyone (family included) because I didn't think about it due to the price (mainly)


This is the very same reason I didn't jump. With four kids, Mommy's "wants" are definitely far outweighed by family "needs". But my baby cousin (with no children) is an electronics maniac and always has the latest and greatest gadgets. I was able to *impatiently* wait for her to get her K2 and now I'm happily on the bandwagon.

I won't spring for her K2 for myself, but most I most likely will for my teenagers. The loss of the SD card slot in the K2 is a major faux pas in my opinion. I'm hoping when the K3 comes out it will include the slot, upgrades and the new nice ergonomic design


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't know about the Kindle or ebooks until I was looking at Borders or Barnes and Noble and saw the Sony ebook reader. I was intrigued and did some online research. I compared the Sony and the Kindle and was more attracted to the Kindle. I looked at the price tag and went "Nope."

When I moved into my house, I realized that I was out of book shelf space. My fiance does not read and was not thrilled with the idea of adding more bookshelves. I started thinking about that ebook reader thing again. I was a bit concerned that I would miss the feel of a book, the traditional concerns. My fiance asked me what I wanted for my birthday and I said I had been thinking about buying a Kindle. So that is what I got.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

I felt (and still feel) that it's overpriced.

My husband is the best gift giver in all the land.  He carefully listens and then buys the gift no matter how illogical or overly expensive.  So for Valentines Day I received a K2 and a nice fat Amazon GC.

It's the perfect gift for me.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Too expensive and still is.
I was given mine as a gift.

At $350 it is not too likely I would have bought one for myself.

Price point would have to be well under $250 for me to have bought one.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, it took me awhile to convince my parents that to get me a kindle (they insisted on a Sony 505, but I wanted wireless). Then Oprah convinced my parents that the Kindle could be a reliable device even though it wasn't made by a company or brand that they were familiar with. Another sell point that got to my parents was the fact I wouldn't spend as much money on gas to travel from book store to book store in search for a singe book. (and they thought wrong)...now I am working on my plot to get a hold of K2. (evil laugh)


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

The price tag! I drooled over it when Amazon first introduced it in 2007 and waited for a year for the price to drop. When they offered the refurbs, I treated myself for Christmas. I sold it last month to help pay kor K2. Best purchase I ever made!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered it when I first heard of it, Dec, 2008. I don't watch TV, only go to a few sites on the Web. I wanted to order something from Amazon, and for the first time, saw the ad for the Kindle. Since reading was (and still is!) my chosen form of entertainment, I was intrigued. Studied it for a few days, then ordered. Because of the delay in shipping due to the K2 introduction, I purchased a gently used KK from another board member who wanted a K2. Best purchase I have made in years.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not prepared to cough up anther $350 when I already have 2 of them. Can't justify it .... for now.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My reasons for not pulling the trigger on K1:

1) Ugly device (imo). Just looks clunky, non-symmetrical and just... ew.
2) WhisperNet didn't work where I live (Alaska) until K2
3) I have always been resistant to ebooks that cost the same (or more!) than their DT counterparts. It boggles my mind and I couldn't condone it. When K2 came out, and looked like a device I could actually stand to look at, I checked out the price of ebooks again. Realizing that Amazon has (mostly) priced books below list helped sell me.

Those three concerns solved, along with a recent windfall that allowed me to pay off all my debt, made the stars align. 

It also was a bit of a symbolic gesture. It's time for the general public to get away from DTBs, the last holdout in an otherwise "paperless, plastic-less (CDs, DVDs, newspapers and magazines all available electronically)" entertainment world. I voted with my wallet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Price, content, timing, and concern about how well I'd do reading on it.

I actually decided in the fall after a lot of thought that I was ready to take the plunge, but waited just a bit too long and then the out of stock delays came.  I was **almost** insane enough to pick one up at the inflated ebay & craigslist prices--luckily, some better sense kicked in & I figured prices would drop again after Christmas.  I was still in waiting mode when the rumors of K2 went into high gear.  Hubby decided to order a K2 for my birthday, and thankfully did it early enough that it shipped in one of the first batches.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard about the Kindle in November 2007 and by the time I did the research they had already sold out and the wait list was March. I decided to wait and then just put it off. I wanted it for traveling. I'm on the road 2 weeks of every month at least for work and carrying books was frustrating. My children knew that I wanted one and when they saw it on Oprah decided to buy it for me as a Christmas gift. They gave it to me right away and I fell in love. Best thing they have ever given me, besides my grandchildren. Love it and haven't really wanted the K2 yet, but if something happens to my KK I'll definitely get the K2.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I held out at first mostly because of the $399 price tag.  Then a friend got one and I started to get more interested but I was still a little worried that I would miss the DTBs.  Then several things happened very quickly - the price drop to $359, the $50-off Oprah coupon and my 40th birthday.  So Happy Birthday to me.  I ordered knowing that I could send it back in a month if I didn't like it.  My KK was delivered the first week of November right before all the shortages started.  I liked it enough that my K2 arrived on February 24th.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> (1) The cost and (2) a skepticism about buying the original version of anything.


Yeah, that.

I was worried about bugs considering it was a first gen device. And the cost!! But then I read a DTB Harry Potter, and after that DTB World Without End (hardbacks, both). That pretty much pushed me to buy the K1, I recognized the value in ease of reading--and portability.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I was late to the Kindle band wagon....learned about them in December.....fell in love with the idea but A] thought the K1 looked prehistoric and B] I had heard rumors of the K2 coming out.

I purchased a K2 the day it was announced.........I have no patience


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Woohoo!  50 posts!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

congrats veronica


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I wanted one the first time I heard about it and saw the demo on the amazon website. That was December 2007. I did not get one because I would not spend that amount of money on myself.


Short answer for me is the same - price. 
I saw Whoopi Goldberg talking about it on The View in (I think) Feb of 2007 - a show a almost never watch. (I think it was meant to be!) But I was the same way - loved the idea of an iPod for books, but just couldn't pay wrap my head around paying that much for something for myself. But I kept going back to Amazon to look at it, reading the reviews, discussion forum, etc. Asked my husband about it (because he's definitely the tech person in the family) & he said he hadn't heard much good about e-readers. But I kept looking. When my daughter was visiting last summer we kept looking on Amazon & she started doing the math on books she wanted to read & knew she'd buy - she'd definitely save money with Kindle books. We got more interested. DH then started researching more & said if we were serious, then Kindle was definitely the way to go because of Whispernet (and in my mind, the Amazon content was a key factor as well). I finally pulled the trigger in August for our anniversary, and by then the price was down from $399 to $359. Loved it from the moment I opened the box.

A couple of weeks later Amazon Chase came out with the $100 off offer, so I got one for my daughter (she paid me back, just didn't want another credit card on their credit record). She loves it. Then Oprah did the $50 off & I ordered one for DH. He really likes it too. They're all on my account, it's great being able share the books. I've been toying with the idea of getting my other daughter a used one now that the prices are down quite a bit, but she's not sure she wants one. (I think it's mostly an issue of her 2 toddlers & worrying that something will happen to it!) If I could pick one up for around $150, though, I think I'd do it.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

As everyone has said $$$, $$$, and $$$$.

Not just the price of the Kindle, but the cost of ownership also.  I've been looking at the Kindle at Amazon since it's release.  I am a heavy user of my local library and wasn't looking forward to the expense to read kbooks on the Kindle.

But I decided to step up.  Since the economy has gone into the toilet, I am assuming I will only get a government bailout, if I am in debt up the wazoo.  So I ordered a K2 and every Kbook I can think of.  I'm going to buy a jet and hire a pilot and fly to Wasington and start banging on a few doors.  The K2 will help pass the time, while waiting for the dough to role in.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't buy at first because I had never heard of it.  While shopping on Amazon I got curious one day and clicked on it.  This was mid-October 2008.  A couple of weeks later I was with my daughter and her boyfriend and they had seen it on Oprah.  They explained what they knew, which picqued my curiosity more.  I came back home, did some research, discovered Kindle Boards, did more research, took the plunge and ordered.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I am a certified Book Nerd. It wasn't so much financial since books were already a major personal budget items for me. I don't watch TV, no cable/sattelite, so my entertainment dollars go to books. I wasn't convinced the K was all it was cracked up to be. Until a colleague & neighbor raved about theirs in the same week. I got the tour of my neighbor's K "in the wild" & was convinced. Ordered my own that night!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Money, I had to save up for it and it took me quite a few months to do so. I heard about it around Spring of 08 I think. When I finally had the money, they were out and I had to resort to getting a refurb. 

Now I am saving up again for K2. Still a while to go.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

I did not find out about Kindle until about September 2008.  By that time, there were rumors about Kindle 2 coming soon, so I simply waited.  I'm sure Kindle 3 will be coming out within a couple of years, but I couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was working at our local library when they started circulating a Rocket EBook - preloaded with different titles for each genre. It was heavy and I felt awkward to use. But most of all, it was way out of my budget at the time. I was still intriged by the idea. 

When the Kindle came out, I didn't pay much attention because of its price tag and my experience with the Rocket. I can't remember what made me look into the Kindle again, maybe it was just searching for Christmas present ideas, but I ordered a refurb from Amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew about and wanted the K from when it first came out.  Two things stopped me.  First was price:  $399.  Second:  Since I'm a sucker for every electronic device that comes out, I knew I had to reign myself in.  I usually win out over myself.  

I think it was last April when Amazon finally caught up with production and lowered the price to $359.  I told my daughter about it and also that it would have to come down to $250 before I would buy it.  

Then in August, Amazon offered $100 off.  Okay, that was only $9 off my price point, so I took a deep breath and ordered.  I also ended up getting back another $50 in Amazon GC's through the Visa reward points (another $25 on the way).  With all I buy on Amazon, the reward points alone will end up paying for Little Gertie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I waited to see if it was going to take root...the idea of spending $400 on something that might die an ugly death didn't appeal to me, even though the Kindle itself did. Then they announced K2, with the sheer number of books available, and I felt fairly sure it was going to stick around at least long enough to make the price worth it.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I waited when it first came out because of the price and the limited selection of books (or so I thought). Several months later I got a bonus from work and that covered the price of the Kindle. Then after I got it I started checking out different genres and now I have a ton of books (mostly free). This is the best purchase I've made in a long time. Needless to say I will be keeping my K1 until it dies.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

First, let me say my K2 is not my first eBook.  I had a Rocket eBook about 10 years ago and ultimately didn't use it that much.  I think it was mostly due to the size and weight of the book.  I travel a lot and it turned out a couple of paperbacks were easier to carry than the Rocket.  

So this time I withstood my urge to be the "first one on the block" so to speak (Okay, so I am the first one on my block but at least not the first person I know).  I saw the K1 on Oprah and thought oh cool so they have finally gone public with eBooks   - (I think the Rocket was a geek secret).  But still I held back - will this thing really catch on?  I figured I would wait an see.  Then someone I worked with got a K1 last summer.  I looked at it and thought cool - but it doesn't look as modern and sleek as I would expect a newfangled tech device to look - it had a sort of weird retro look to it and I really didn't like the odd angles on the sides.  It didn't give me that "gotta' have one" feeling.  

Then totally by chance I was on Amazon on February 9th (don't even remember what I was looking for) and there on the main page was the New Kindle 2! so I clicked.  Now this is what I expected a 21st century electronic reading device to look like (sort of like one of the "pads" from STtNG).  So I did a little rationalization (really I need it - I travel - I deserve it   ) and I ordered.  Then it shipped and I was kicking myself for choosing the free shipping - what was I thinking!  Now I have it and I am totally hooked and even have my tech adverse mother halfway to buying one.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I first heard about the Kindle in late July and by early August I had one in my hot little hands. Price wasn't a consideration for me. I already spent a lot of my money on books.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Far too expensive - it still is. I only bought it whan I could get a used K1 for $125, which is about what I wanted to pay. I think Amazon's model will eventually change, as they will realize they will sell a lot of eBooks if they get this in more people's hands with a friendlier price. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do, and at this point might consider spending $400 for it, although its hard to justify.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Like others it was price

I had been contemplating an eReader back when Sony first introduced theirs and I just couldn't see spending much over $200 for one and the price of books had to come down.     

The Kindle upped the ante with Whispernet and Amazon book availability/pricing but it wasn't until the Chase $100 off deal (bringing it to $259) that I pulled the trigger. 

Likewise, the Oprah deal was the incentive I needed for buying one for my mother for Christmas.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I had seen the Kindle 1 and was interested, but I wasn't that thrilled with the look and when I started to do some serious websurfing about it I heard rumors there was a K2 on the way.  Rumors were denied, months later I would look again, and it was perpetually sold out.  So I kept waiting, knowing that the rumors were very likely true.  I was surprised they didn't announce the K2 before Christmas.  But I kept hoping.

Then I was watching a news program and saw that "Amazon is expected to make an announcement on Monday" and Monday morning I was waiting for the news to hit.  I started dropping hints that I wanted one (almost hourly) for my birthday in April.  My husband told me to go ahead and order so within a few days of the announcement I had my pre-order placed.  

Lara Amber


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew about the Kindle right from the start but thought its design was clunky.  I got the Sony ereader, and liked it, but could see where the Kindle surpassed it.  Just couldn't get past the design.  In late 2008 I started making noise about the Kindle even though I KNEW a new one was coming soon (I'm not tech-savvy but even I knew it was coming, which is why I still can't believe all the people who say they didn't know about the K2), so I got one for my bday.  Loved it.  Then Feb came around and I saw that the K2 had really solved the design issues beautifully.  Sold my K1 and bought the K2.  Yay!  I've liked all of my ereader devices; they all have their strong and weak points.  But I think (hope) I'm done for the moment...


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had wanted one for a very, very long time, but it was slightly cost prohibitive...I am a teacher. When I finally decided I could no longer live without one, and I knew I had some tax money coming, I broke down and ordered one. It happened to be perfect timing, as I ordered it January 22, and was then in line for the Kindle 2. This rarely happens for me, I should have gotten the last Kindle 1 shipped out, but the gods, they were a smilin'!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I had wanted one for a very, very long time, but it was slightly cost prohibitive...I am a teacher. When I finally decided I could no longer live without one, and I knew I had some tax money coming, I broke down and ordered one. It happened to be perfect timing, as I ordered it January 22, and was then in line for the Kindle 2. This rarely happens for me, I should have gotten the last Kindle 1 shipped out, but the gods, they were a smilin'!!


The last K1 shipped out near to Thanksgiving.

EL


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Boston said:


> Like others it was price
> 
> I had been contemplating an eReader back when Sony first introduced theirs and I just couldn't see spending much over $200 for one and the price of books had to come down.
> 
> ...


What was the "Oprah deal"? (I'm not a big Oprah person...)


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I always wanted one but didn't really need one when K1 came out. I wasn't taking public transport to work and both my office and home were walking distance from bookstores. 8 months ago I changed jobs. I have a 30 minute public transport commute and there are no bookstores near my new job, so having a kindle has lightened my commute bag and i never worry about having nothing to read on the way to or from work. I love my kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

skanter said:


> What was the "Oprah deal"? (I'm not a big Oprah person...)


I think she featured the Kindle on her show in late October - maybe the 24th? - and the $50 off lasted about a week (ended Nov 1).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I think she featured the Kindle on her show in late October - maybe the 24th? - and the $50 off lasted about a week (ended Nov 1).


Yep, I ordered mine on Nov 1, mere hours before the sale ended. It was in my hands within two weeks.

BTW, to add to what everyone else is saying: the original $400 price was too steep for me too, and combined with me being out of the country at the time, it wasn't worth it for me at that point.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

For some reason, I never heard of it until December when I was doing shopping on Amazon.  I thought about it a week, found this board, and decided to order one.  Of course I didn't get it until February.  I never saw one until I got mine.  It was a leap for me to spend that much money on something I had never seen.  Now that I finally have it, I am really glad I got it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I shop on Amazon a lot. . .like almost daily.  So I saw the Kindle the day it was announced on Amazon.  And I said to myself, "Self, I WANT that!".  But. . . .$400 is more than I can spend without being completely sure. . . though I was pretty sure. . .so I started stalking Amazon and their message boards.  Went back a couple of days later and they were backordered so I thought, o.k. that decides that. . .I'll keep researching while I wait for them to come back in stock.  I figured, after tax season, I'd take another look and decide then. . . I always get myself a little present after April 15.  Well, the latter part of April was pretty busy, then I had a birthday in May and after some more stalking the Amazon boards . . .by which time Leslie had been posting actual useful information. . . I decided at the end of June that it was going to be my end of Tax Season present.  By then they'd dropped the price by $40 and I had a couple of GC's to use and I clicked!  I downloaded the user guide in PDF and had read it several times by the time it arrived so I hit the ground running.

I considered the K2, but having recently decided on a skin and an Oberon cover I didn't see the need to spend money again. . . it does what I want it to do and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I


ELDogStar said:


> The last K1 shipped out near to Thanksgiving.
> 
> EL


My K1 shipped the Wednesday before Christmas. I got it the next day.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> I
> My K1 shipped the Wednesday before Christmas. I got it the next day.


This makes no sense, we were waiting for 12-13 weeks for orders placed.
It even stated so on the Amazon site at the time.

EL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know!!!  My shipping date was supposed to be March.  I was completely surprised when I got the email, and when it came in one day.  Also, I placed my order on November 11th, I believe.  
I'm very pleased I got a K1 also.  I'm sure I would have been happy with the K2, but I have had no desire to upgrade.  
deb

Edit: Ordered on 11/25.  Shipping estimate, february 17 to March 2.  Shipped 12/17, received 12/18.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I was intrigued by the concept but didn't think I'd enjoy reading a non DTB. I looked  for months sporadically. The combination of the huge price and not being able to see one in person were a drawback too. However, when the Amazon credit card $100 off offer came up this past Septmeber I couldn't say no. I figured I'd try it and return it if it wasn't my thing. You couldn't pry t away now. My kindle has saved me so much money in books and has paid for itself already. I don't buy books anymore. I just get the free ones that are advertised here that strike my fancy as well as the other sites I go to.  Unless there is a new release I can't wait to read. I just told myself I need to stop looking for books, I have more than even I can read for the next year I think-LOL. Since my Kindle is relatively new I never considered an upgrade.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BK said:


> My second reason for waiting was the white plastic case (ugh!). I figured they'd pick a better color (or offer a choice) with the next version. (Wrong!)
> 
> And, despite my dislike of the white plastic case, I am LOVING the K2! I'm so glad I took the plunge.


May I suggest a short visit to www.decalgirl.com Or better yet, click on the link at the tippy top of this page so that Kindleboards.com get "credit" for your visit!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to admit that I had not done any research on the Kindle 1, I have a friend at work that is into electronic things and she is always telling me about her research.  She researched cameras and we both got one, I got an MP3 player because she showed me her IPod.  Then she showed me her research on the Kindle (I had not heard of it) and she made arrangements to see a Kindle with someone who already had one (our lunch hours are 1 hr long and she took I think about a 2 hour lunch that day) and came back and ordered her Kindle.  I didn't order at that time (too much $) but had true envy when hers was delivered to the office.  Then I was home the Friday that Oprah featured it and saw that she was offering a $50 off coupon and still did not order (didn't want to impulse buy) I waited until Wednesday and couldn't wait any longer placed my order with next day delivery and received it on Thursday Oct. 30th.  THE BEST INVESTMENT I HAVE MADE IN A LONG TIME!!  I can't thank her enough for giving me the information.  Love my KK and only had a moment of envy about the K2 but didn't need any of the bells and whistles that were being featured since I only use KK for reading.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I shop on Amazon a lot. . .like almost daily. So I saw the Kindle the day it was announced on Amazon. And I said to myself, "Self, I WANT that!". But. . . .$400 is more than I can spend without being completely sure. . . though I was pretty sure. . .so I started stalking Amazon and their message boards. Went back a couple of days later and they were backordered so I thought, o.k. that decides that. . .I'll keep researching while I wait for them to come back in stock. I figured, after tax season, I'd take another look and decide then. . . Then I kept researching and stalking the Amazon boards . . .by which time Leslie had been posting actual useful information. . .


Like Ann said...plus the $$$ and I'm never an early adopter of ANYTHING!! I have a family so I never spend this much money on myself for something kind of frivolous. Then in May 2008 Prez Bush sent me a check, told me to stimulate the economy, the Kindle was back in stock and in a selfish moment I one-clicked and bought my Kindle. The day after it was delivered, they dropped the price! I was not happy! Called CS and they said, no problem, they would credit my account! On the day they announced the K2, my 13 y/o daughter "bought" my KK for $100 dollars (have to teach the children about $$) and I upgraded to the K2. I've never had a moment of buyers remorse!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw a picture of it on Amazon.com in the spring of 08 but saw the price and never gave it another look. I already had an iPAQ that I could read on (but didn't). I was channel surfing the afternoon that Oprah was showing the Kindle, hung around long enough to peak my interest, went to Amazon.com and began reading Kindle FAQ, told hubby about it and ordered one 2 days later for my Christmas present. Still a K1 user and will remain so until it goes to Kindle heaven and I have to replace it with whatever version is available at the time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Price, price, price.  I wasn't about to pay $399 for a device I didn't know much about.  I also looked at the books available, and most of my favorite authors weren't on the K list.  

Then the price went down to $359.  Good, but still not there.  Last August, they were offering $100 off with the Amazon Visa, and I knew I'd never get a better deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I fell in love with the Kindle the moment it came out but didn't get my K1 until November simply because I couldn't afford to before then. I ordered mine on 10/30 (the Oprah discount helped too!) and got it on 11/5. I didn't upgrade to K2 because my K1 is just fine and I felt dropping $359 on it so soon after getting the KI would be irresponsible. I am very happy with it and don't feel that it's ugly, clunky "eww" or overpriced at all. (The $800 Iliad-now THAT's overpriced! When you consider the screen costs about $200 to make, plus the FREE wireless internet, the Kindle is a bargain!). It makes me feel bad when people bash the K1 but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I first saw the Kindle on Oprah and was immediately smitten.  However, it seemed like a lot of money to spend on an electronic device.  However, I proceeded to shop on Amazon and Ebay.  My dd called me a few days later and asked if I had seen the Kindle on Oprah.  Her next question, "Well when are ya gonna order it?".  A few days later I won an auction on Ebay for a brand new Kindle, same price as Amazon w/Oprah $50 off promotion and free shipping.  My Kindle arrived on November 7, 2008.  

Kindle has proven to be a wonderful asset and investment.  The hours of joy, ease of use and the terrific accessories had been well worth the cost.  I will keep my K1 until it dies, and then will replace.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The price. I looked, and kept looking and thinking about it...
Then I put it on my wish list but really didn't expect anyone to get it for me.

But my dear partner, Fred, got it for me for my last birthday!

Now of course, I think it is worth every penny, and then some. In fact, I passed on the goodness which was KK to my younger son-- a bookworm like me-- and bought myself a K2 and didn't even need the excuse of a birthday to do it!

patrisha


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I heard of it when it first came out, but it didn't really register as something I wanted.  I never researched it or anything, just went on to the books or whatever when I was shopping on amazon.  What piqued my interest was an article I read in one of my computer mags about the e-ink screen.  They mentioned the Kindle by name, and I was like, huh, that sounds interesting.  I went on amazon and looked at it.  What really pushed me to buy it was hanging out on the amazon boards for a while.  Everybody was just so enamored  with their Kindles.  I checked my "fun money" account, which had a little under $400, I think.  I waffled over it for a couple of days, thinking how I would blow all my fun money on this one purchase, but my DH pointed out that it was almost my birthday, so I would have some more money coming from that (to buy books, doncha know).  There was also that 30 day trial.  If I didn't like it, I could always send it back and just be out the shipping.  It was a done deal.  I ordered, spent the next several days checking the delivery status, and when it arrived I loved it as much as everyone else.  I am now a full-fledged addict.


----------



## ny2ks (Apr 8, 2009)

I started coveting and researching Kindles when the first generation was unveiled, but had to wait because our backyard money tree was in dormancy and I could not pluck the needed cash from its branches  I was then brutally forced to actually have to SAVE (the cruelty, the cruelty of it all!) It took until the first week of April to have enough moolah to stimulate Amazon's economy...and by then the Kindle 2 was being sold. I lucked out and have had no problems at all with Debra's Precious (text darkness seems fine, no wash out while reading outdoors, etc)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had been interested in electronic book readers for some time but had not heard of the kindle.  Then I saw the kindle and saw how many books it held.  After vacation in Brazil and making a decision to move there I decided it would be better to have a kindle than to ship 1,000 books so bought one in June, it was at my cousins when we went there to start working on our papers to move and I was totally hooked!  Subsequently we decided it was too much of a hassle to move from Mexico to the US to Brazil and with two furbabies it was going to cost a whole lot more than available, particularly since the market tanked then as well.  But still planning on moving some day and the kindle will definitely be my library (if some of my favorite authors convert   )


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

When I was working (i.e., when I had a decent income) I was a compulsive early adopter of all things electronic -- phones, PDA's, games, computers, you name it.  When I retired, my income drastically reduced so I had to change my ways.  I made it a point never to read reviews of new computers and other electronic toys.  I knew the Kindle existed but never read a single review or comment about it.  Then last year on a totally unrelated forum, someone started a thread in the off-topic section called "Kindle anyone?"  Well, I read the post, and . . . you can guess the rest.  Bought a K1, loved it, then broke (again) my resolve and got my K2 on Feb. 27.  I really couldn't afford it but I still have credit cards so I bought it anyway    And nope, I'm not sorry, not one bit.

Kathie


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

ny2ks said:


> I started coveting and researching Kindles when the first generation was unveiled, but had to wait because our backyard money tree was in dormancy and I could not pluck the needed cash from its branches  I was then brutally forced to actually have to SAVE (the cruelty, the cruelty of it all!)


HAHAHAHAHA

Yep. Same here. We had a very tight go for a while when the money tree up and died in our yard!

I've been eyeballing the Kindle since day one. At first I said I would never go electronic because I just adore books in their original format. Then the woman in me who likes immediate gratification took note of the series I'd be able to read and have the next book instantly available. Then the reader in me thought about having a library on hand to choose from at any time. Then I decided I really, really wanted a Kindle.

Once my work picked back up and I got a great account, I started working 7 days a week. Then I got the debt paid down. One day I decided I just deserved it. I've been working all my life, and I really very rarely splurge on anything for myself just for fun. I usually buy for the kids or the hubby, but not for me. That day I just did it. I spent a whole HUNK of money on something I could not justify in any way other than I am worth it and I deserve it. I haven't regretted it. I'm in reader heaven now. 

EllenR


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I love hearing these stories.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I personally think that a Kindle-bush sprouts in your backyard when you buy your first Kindle. I agonized about the cost of buying my first one and since then I have bought six (!) more. Where the heck is that money coming from? It must be a special bush that has leaves of Kindle-dollars. That's the only explanation.

L


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I personally think that a Kindle-bush sprouts in your backyard when you buy your first Kindle. I agonized about the cost of buying my first one and since then I have bought six (!) more. Where the heck is that money coming from? It must be a special bush that has leaves of Kindle-dollars. That's the only explanation.
> 
> L


Oh well, now that make sense. I did kinda wonder how I went from broke to having a Kindle, an e-library, a travel cover, a skin, and an Oberon cover! 

EllenR


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Oh well, now that make sense. I did kinda wonder how I went from broke to having a Kindle, an e-library, a travel cover, a skin, and an Oberon cover!
> 
> EllenR


And I also bought a Keurig coffee maker (actually several) and a KitchenAid Mixer as part of my Kindle addiction. LOL. It never ends!

L


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the Kindle-bush strangles the money tree in the backyard!  Either that, or it's my brown thumb that has done in the money tree.  Oh wait, I don't have a back yard.   

When the K1 came out, I was intrigued, but had lots of DTB's waiting for my attention, and I really liked the experience of reading a DTB, so wasn't sure how I would take the Kindle experience.  More importantly, the price was really scary, especially for something I wasn't sure I would use often enough, and at the time, most of the books I really wanted were not available on Kindle yet.  Then Amazon dropped the K1 price, and I just had to give it a shot.  No regrets since then, other than when my Amazon credit card bill comes.  Being able to travel with unlimited books at such a light weight, and being able to read so easily and comfortably is such a joy.  Now I can't imagine being without my K2.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

That's another thing about the Kindle, it does adjust your priorities. I have two sons, 6 furkids and one electronic kid. No grandchildren, so guess which one I am spoiling now?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And I also bought a Keurig coffee maker (actually several) and a KitchenAid Mixer as part of my Kindle addiction. LOL. It never ends!
> 
> L


Okay Leslie, I just have to ask -- exactly what does a mixer and several (!) coffee makers have to do with the Kindle??  
(Maybe I don't want to know -- might give me expensive ideas.)

EllenR


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Okay Leslie, I just have to ask -- exactly what does a mixer and several (!) coffee makers have to do with the Kindle??
> (Maybe I don't want to know -- might give me expensive ideas.)
> 
> EllenR


There's a whole coffee and tea thread which can be found here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1635.0.html

As for the KA mixer, that's a long story but you can read it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5817.0.html

Somehow, in some weird twisted logic of the world, they are connected....

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just like Hibbing, Hugh, Pie, Cake, Sparklers, Textiles, etc., are all a part of the kindle.  We are a diverse group, who like to party and eat and imbibe and dance and


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Just like Hibbing, Hugh, Pie, Cake, Sparklers, Textiles, etc., are all a part of the kindle. We are a diverse group, who like to party and eat and imbibe and dance and


That is why I love it here. 

EllenR


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had been following it closely since it came out, but I thought I would not use it; I was so accustomed to getting books from the library (and thus not paying for them).

I got my husband his in May 2008, after the Wall Street Journal not showing up in the driveway for the umpteenth time. Also, since he travels often, he didn't read it daily when it actually did show up. I canceled that subscription, ordered the Kindle, got the WSJ subscription on the Kindle, and it's been great every since. No more newspapers piling up.

I didn't get mine until Oct 2008 during the Oprah discount.... With the $50 off, I figured why not, I've been wanting to read some of the classics, and with so many of them being available free out there, it seemed like a good deal.

Of course, I have yet to actually _finish_ a free classic.... I have gotten through a few free short stories..... It took me a while to break my library habit, but after a few months of switching between the Kindle and books, and it getting really cold any my needing to stay completely under the covers and not have my arms exposed to the chill, I now - sadly - no longer have much desire to go to the library..... For the past two months, I have been reading books exclusively on the Kindle.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is my story, I don't know how to be brief:

I read about the Kindle on and off on Amazon's site after it was first introduced.  I wasn't sure if it would succeed; my understanding was that others had attempted e-readers, but none were successful over the long term.

Saw the credit card offer for $100 off & was very tempted.  But still wasn't sure about spending that kind of money on me.  (Last year was all about helping my daughter get setup in her first apartment.  As much as I told her you can't have all new things, I tend to spoil my kids too much.)

I also kept thinking that the next generation version would be released soon.  Then Amazon said that would not be until at least 2009.  So I thought about asking for it for Christmas, but it was backordered.

DH was annoyed that I would not give him ideas for Christmas.  I told him I didn't want him to spend a lot on me, because I was probably going to ask for something more expensive in the Spring (birthday, Mother's Day).  By then, I had pretty much made up my mind that I wanted a Kindle and knew that they were backordered until early March.

He felt the need to spend money anyway, and bought me a CD changer for my Bose radio.  I felt like a cad, but I told him that I really did not want an expensive gift.  That what I really wanted was a Kindle as a combination Christmas-birthday gift.  Suggested he order it right away, since it was backordered, so that it might arrive for my birthday in mid-March.

By mid-January, I was lurking on Kindleboards, having followed Leslie's suggestion to come over from the Amazon boards.  DH still had not ordered it for me, so I asked if I could order it myself so that I could 'buy' free books.  He told me to go for it, that way he wouldn't have to worry about getting the wrong thing.

I was so excited when they announced that we would be getting the K2 instead.  It arrived two weeks before my b-day.  He put the Amazon box in a birthday gift bag that day, and I was able to open it & enjoy it right away.


----------

